# Possible Skin Issue...



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Alright, I'll start with the patient's history (sorry if this is overkill...I have to write up stuff like this almost every day ):

Male Green/bronze auratus
Age: approximately 2 years, 3 months
Tank: 20L, "Bob" is currently the only frog present in the tank and has been for almost 8 months. The tank has never been re-constructed in the past 5 years with only the addition of sphagnum moss in the past 2 weeks and the occassional trimming of plants of the years.

Presenting Complaint: After observing "Bob" much of last night and tonight it seems to me that what I initially took to be dirt on him is in fact something else. These "dirt spots" did not appear on "Bob" until Monday/Tuesday. The frog is acting completely normal with no signs of discomfort/irritation (i.e. eating, hopping, calling, etc.). 

I'm basically wondering if anyone has any opinions concerning these "spots" that "Bob" has developed. My only concern is that they are caused by mites or perhaps a fungus of some sort...; there have always been some small white ones present in the tank...when he was smaller he used to eat them and they've never really caused any problems before. My other theory (if it's mite related) is that perhaps the stress from moving across the country made him sensitive to them. The only issue I have with that theory however is that we moved out here (from Michigan to Oregon) almost a month ago...would it take that long for him to stress out about being back in his home tank? Would he still be acting like his normal self if he were stressed?

Below are pictures of before and after...any ideas/suggestions would be much appreciated .

Before:









After:









Note: Now that I examine his "before" shot more closely I notice that the spots on his hind leg are faintly visible...that picture was taken almost 1.5 weeks ago.


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

take a look at this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31702-mint-teribbilis-concern.html it looks like it could be the same thing posibly caused by cheap moss.
good luck to bob, hope this helps
Tim


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you for pointing that thread out! Although thankfully my little guy doesn't look quite so bad as that terribilis. 

I think it's rather safe to rule out the mites seeing as how they've never bothered him before. But I'm also rather skeptical to blame the moss...it was not treated with anything and came from the "Pacific Northwest Rain Forest." In addition to that it was also placed in the tadpole containers we had for them to morph out into. These tadpoles/froglets were in contact with this fully submerged (and un-submerged while we were gone camping for the weekend)moss for quite some time and thus far none have shown any of the signs that good 'ol "Bob" is showing.

Having said that I'm sure it must be one of these that is the cause...(I'm fairly good at talking myself in circles as you can see). Should I look into using some antifungal treatments on him? Who is the best person to get ahold of (Dr. Frye I'd assume...)?

Seeing as how he's still his normal boisterous self I'm not quite to the panicky level yet . Therefore, if anyone knows of someone I should be contacting (and how) please feel free to let me know...the more opinions/viewpoints the better .


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

i would def. look into contacting Dr. frye before trying to medicate since he is a vet with a lot of experience in dealing with darts.
i'm sure that it's a good sign that he is still very active but i think you should still treat this very seriously(i'm not saying you're not) and try to find a solution asap. 
i dont have any of Dr. Frye's info and google yielded no results so hopefully someone else can be more informative

EDIT:found his email [email protected] 

Tim


----------

